# Bees



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've always rather fancied the idea of keeping a hive or three and spent a large part of today looking into it and thought some of you might like to know about the bureaucracy involved. 

Apparently the hive(s) must be at least 100 metres from any house or road and all hives must be registered and licenced with the Apflor association which in my case at least shares a base with the local Floresta people. 

When you register your hive(s) they issue you with a licence tag that you must attach to the hive or close by the hive and if you do not licence it then you face a fine if the GNR/GIPS find your unlicenced hive(s)

In my case, I've had to give up on the idea because no matter where I site a hive, it's just a tad less than the required 100 metres from a house or road........ not the end of the world though.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> I've always rather fancied the idea of keeping a hive or three and spent a large part of today looking into it and thought some of you might like to know about the bureaucracy involved.
> 
> Apparently the hive(s) must be at least 100 metres from any house or road and all hives must be registered and licenced with the Apflor association which in my case at least shares a base with the local Floresta people.
> 
> ...


TM,We have a Portuguese neighbour who has 2 hives,both of which are less than 20 metres from a cobbled lane,and 70 metres from her house,although tended by what appears to be a professional keeper,fully kitted out,etc,I wouldn't be too bothered about the distance if I wanted to keep bees,good luck if you find a way.


David


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

David

I'm sure a lot of Portuguese, including one of my own neighbours has either unlicenced hives or hives that are closer to other houses than they should be but whether us incomers could get away with the same things is another matter........ and I can understand the logic of having the rules as they are so am not inclined to break them.


----------

